# Directv, Tivo, Netflix



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

i just heard that tivo is partnering with netflix to provide on demand movies from the netfix library. my question is, i have an old directtv r10 receiver with tivo if i join netflix will i be able to order their movies through my receiver?


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

lartomar2002 said:


> i just heard that tivo is partnering with netflix to provide on demand movies from the netfix library. my question is, i have an old directtv r10 receiver with tivo if i join netflix will i be able to order their movies through my receiver?


IMHO probably not, because it probably will be done via broadband connection and the R10 doesn't have the capability


----------



## mattgwyther (May 22, 2007)

You can stream to any D* reciever with MediaShare and a program like PlayOn. (http://www.themediamall.com/playon)

I'm streaming Netflix to an HR20-700 and HR21-700 from PlayON loaded on a desktop PC. Quality is a little iffy on the 50" HDTV but is good and the 32" smaller one.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

The DirecTivo units do not have this feature out of the box (May be able to do some hacking to allow it, but I'm not sure).


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

i downloaded the playon software today, plays back good on the hr20 i have, for netflix, youtube, and hulu, but i noticed in the settings for it, that they only give you 21 days free trial, then you have to buy it?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is at its heart a DIRECTiVo discussion so I am moving it to that forum. shaun-ohio, yes you will have to buy it.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Check out http://www.tivocommunity.com/. If anybody would know how to do it, they would!


----------



## mattgwyther (May 22, 2007)

shaun-ohio said:


> i downloaded the playon software today, plays back good on the hr20 i have, for netflix, youtube, and hulu, but i noticed in the settings for it, that they only give you 21 days free trial, then you have to buy it?


Actually since it is still "beta" they have been renewing the free trial every new release. At some point this will end.


----------

